# our 2010 PSF winner!!!!!



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

finally shot our gorgous "COUSIN"  raced for us by the one and only ELWIN ANDERSON!!!! COUSIN won by over 5 mintes the PSF band race in Seattle WA ! and yes he is a Van Reet!


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice bird and photo Mel!
Tom


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOVELY BIRD! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> finally shot our gorgous "COUSIN" raced for us by the one and only ELWIN ANDERSON!!!! COUSIN won by over 5 mintes the PSF band race in Seattle WA ! and yes he is a Van Reet!


really nice bird. but according to the RPD this bird was breed by Clarence PASCUA from Seattle Washington? according to your website you said ANOTHER SUPER RACE EXAMPLE OF BREEDING AND HIGH QUALITY BIRDS! COUSIN IS A STRAIGHT VAN REET
WHICH WE BRED AND HAD ELWIN ANDERSON RACE FOR US! COUSIN WAS 5 MINUTES AHEAD WINNING AT
1621 SPEED IN A HARD COURSE WITH HEADWINDS! 

My question is who really breed the bird?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Bluecheckard said:


> really nice bird. but according to the RPD this bird was breed by Clarence PASCUA from Seattle Washington? according to your website you said ANOTHER SUPER RACE EXAMPLE OF BREEDING AND HIGH QUALITY BIRDS! COUSIN IS A STRAIGHT VAN REET
> WHICH WE BRED AND HAD ELWIN ANDERSON RACE FOR US! COUSIN WAS 5 MINUTES AHEAD WINNING AT
> 1621 SPEED IN A HARD COURSE WITH HEADWINDS!
> 
> My question is who really breed the bird?


DUH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! "WE" if u really read my wensite or even read the pedigrees online "WE" are a partnership,, "COUSIN" was bred by MELSLOFT !!!! plus its no secret,,,


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Psf Winner*



Trees Gray said:


> LOVELY BIRD!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


TKS GUYS HE IS A BEAUTY WE ALSO GOT BACK ANOTHER BIRD "WE" BRED THAT WAS 20TH PLACE THAT DAY IN THE MONEY AS WELL


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats Mel!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> DUH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! "WE" if u really read my wensite or even read the pedigrees online "WE" are a partnership,, "COUSIN" was bred by MELSLOFT !!!! plus its no secret,,,



since you did not answer my question who really bred the bird. which means who's loft and who put up the pairing, fed the babieas and the parents and who sent the babies to Elwin Anderson to race. make's it sounds like your just adding your self since your partners and the parents came from you and your not really the person who put the pairings together right.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So, who bred who? RPD was wrong?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Bluecheckard said:


> since you did not answer my question who really bred the bird. which means who's loft and who put up the pairing, fed the babieas and the parents and who sent the babies to Elwin Anderson to race. make's it sounds like your just adding your self since your partners and the parents came from you and your not really the person who put the pairings together right.


GET A FREAKIN LIFE!!!!!! dude why the hell would I tell u anything like who put pairings togther!!!! unless u are looking to hand me tens of thousands to be my third partner! guys like u just chase the wrong game,,, YES I have a partner , YES this BIRD was bred in his LOFT,, yes we both BREED WINNERS in each of our lofts!!! obviosuly you are VERY new ! when u have a partner doens't matter who breeds what! its under one banner my partner and I are not competing against each other,,, but guys like u! GET REAL !!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

RodSD said:


> So, who bred who? RPD was wrong?


I haven't recieved the new RPD,, but yes my partner in WA Clarence did breed this bird,, the mating was off a pair from both of our birds,, we fly and breed under MELSLOFT its no secret...the bird is now in our hands back from Elwin breeding under MELSLOFT,,,


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> GET A FREAKIN LIFE!!!!!! dude why the hell would I tell u anything like who put pairings togther!!!! unless u are looking to hand me tens of thousands to be my third partner! guys like u just chase the wrong game,,, YES I have a partner , YES this BIRD was bred in his LOFT,, yes we both BREED WINNERS in each of our lofts!!! obviosuly you are VERY new ! when u have a partner doens't matter who breeds what! its under one banner my partner and I are not competing against each other,,, but guys like u! GET REAL !!!!


No offense man, but my views are different from this. I like to know who put the pairing myself. That way I would know who is the master breeder. Sometimes a partner may not be good enough and can get elevated by another partner's success. But I believe you breed winning birds as well. Maybe you should have said the bird was bred by "Melsloft and partners." That way credit is also given to the partner. Or from a different perspective. What if your partner claims the bird as well? Then we have 2 lofts claiming the same birds and thing get confusing.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

RodSD said:


> No offense man, but my views are different from this. I like to know who put the pairing myself. That way I would know who is the master breeder. Sometimes a partner may not be good enough and can get elevated by another partner's success. But I believe you breed winning birds as well. Maybe you should have said the bird was bred by "Melsloft and partners." That way credit is also given to the partner. Or from a different perspective. What if your partner claims the bird as well? Then we have 2 lofts claiming the same birds and thing get confusing.


the MASTER BREEDER LOL LMAO!!!!! my partner and I dont need to tell anyone who bred what at whose loft,, this is not OPRAH! BOTH of us have bred winners,, doenst really matter since its all under MELSLOFT ! like I said in my initial thread "WE" bred !!!!!! guys like u try to discredit or take the attention away from hard working well planned thought out breedings like u that just focus on CREDIT??? Clarence and I don't nee dto pat each others backs we have goals and priorities as they say BIGGER fish to catch! NO dude my martner flys under our banner !! we know what the hell we're doing,, our mission to breed high quality racers that win against the top names in the sport today!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> the MASTER BREEDER LOL LMAO!!!!! my partner and I dont need to tell anyone who bred what at whose loft,, this is not OPRAH! BOTH of us have bred winners,, doenst really matter since its all under MELSLOFT ! like I said in my initial thread "WE" bred !!!!!! guys like u try to discredit or take the attention away from hard working well planned thought out breedings like u that just focus on CREDIT??? Clarence and I don't nee dto pat each others backs we have goals and priorities as they say BIGGER fish to catch! NO dude my martner flys under our banner !! we know what the hell we're doing,, our mission to breed high quality racers that win against the top names in the sport today!


You are feisty fancier. You accuse too fast! Was it wrong to ask for clarification? And may I ask why you will get discredited for it? Yes, it is important to me who breed who and what. In other words, if your partnership breaks down I would like to know the better breeder to deal with. And the better breeder is what I call the Master Breeder.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

RodSD said:


> You are feisty fancier. You accuse too fast! Was it wrong to ask for clarification? And may I ask why you will get discredited for it? Yes, it is important to me who breed who and what. In other words, if your partnership breaks down I would like to know the better breeder to deal with. And the better breeder is what I call the Master Breeder.


I may be fiestier tonite with SUPERBOWL,, but honest MY partner and I formed this partnership,, there was MELSLOFT before this partnership which also won one loft races ,, no wwe are ready to take on more competitions like the AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL look for us  well we are BOTH MASTER BREEDERS you can see it that way


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Both of you are Master Breeders, but man you get offended too easily!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

RodSD said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Both of you are Master Breeders, but man you get offended too easily!


I get offended cause there are to many who seek the wrong info,,,,you think the Janssen brothers cared who bred or paired what winner??? it was all under one banner ,,, we're just to young guys making a mark and quickly might I add


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Lol wow, a guy asks for clarification and bam fireworks happen. I must say...to compare oneself to the Janssen Bros. is slightly premature, but if you ever get close to being in the same sentence then you have done something! Also, unless I am wrong the Janssen Bros kept all birds on one premises and worked together by the day, not over the phone from different locales but to each their own. Congrats on the win. 

PS...it may not be a secret, but I was always under the assumption that Melsloft was one person, probably named Mel.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Mel nice bird you've got there. Those are the kind of birds you want the ones that can pull away from the pack and really win. If they are all together I figure they are all just as good as one another it's just the bird who's tired and lands first that wins. But when your bird is way ahead like that one you know he really won.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> Lol wow, a guy asks for clarification and bam fireworks happen. I must say...to compare oneself to the Janssen Bros. is slightly premature, but if you ever get close to being in the same sentence then you have done something! Also, unless I am wrong the Janssen Bros kept all birds on one premises and worked together by the day, not over the phone from different locales but to each their own. Congrats on the win.
> 
> PS...it may not be a secret, but I was always under the assumption that Melsloft was one person, probably named Mel.


LOL MELSLOFT begain with MEL who is I,, little over 2 years ago Clarence and I formed a partnership,, since my loft is small and I dont race myself,, we partnered up,, he flys birds we both bred and we entre birds in specialty races,, I will not say who bred who,, the pedigrees speak for themselves, the Janssen brothers lived in an era where technology was just beginning so yes since we are on west and east coasts we dont have the luxery... I am not comparing myself to teh brothesr only saying that the 4 brothers did not care which of the brothers owned credit to whom bred what,,, but tks


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Hey Mel nice bird you've got there. Those are the kind of birds you want the ones that can pull away from the pack and really win. If they are all together I figure they are all just as good as one another it's just the bird who's tired and lands first that wins. But when your bird is way ahead like that one you know he really won.


tks Walter finally someone who really sees the true point here


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> I get offended cause there are to many who seek the wrong info,,,,you think the Janssen brothers cared who bred or paired what winner??? it was all under one banner ,,, we're just to young guys making a mark and quickly might I add



I don't think that one individual should take credit in a partnership.

Its a we or nothing. 

Good example with the Janssen bros. You only hear the Jansses bros, you do not hear who exactly too often.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> I don't think that one individual should take credit in a partnership.
> 
> Its a we or nothing.
> 
> Good example with the Janssen bros. You only hear the Jansses bros, you do not hear who exactly too often.


eactly my point and thankyou,, guys when there are partnerships out there thats exactly what it is,,,,, when u buy birds from anyone like MelsLoft or Syndicate or Quest ,, some examples it is not one person but a group of people ,, and I would never separate myself or give more or less credit to myself or my partner,,, if one buys birds from MelsLoft I am always honest and upfront on what bird is coming from me or my partner since we both cant keep them all under one roof thus its "WE" !


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pigeon Mel & Co !!.....I have the Janssen Book....They would talk/argue for 3 or 4 months,before they would come to one answer for ONE pair of birds....It was who to mate to who for one pair of birds !!! Would love to hear the argument for this mating...
Does Mel & Clarence go through this kind of banter between the partners,for puting the birds together ??............Alamo


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> GET A FREAKIN LIFE!!!!!! dude why the hell would I tell u anything like who put pairings togther!!!! unless u are looking to hand me tens of thousands to be my third partner! guys like u just chase the wrong game,,, YES I have a partner , YES this BIRD was bred in his LOFT,, yes we both BREED WINNERS in each of our lofts!!! obviosuly you are VERY new ! when u have a partner doens't matter who breeds what! its under one banner my partner and I are not competing against each other,,, but guys like u! GET REAL !!!!



dude why get so offended? I am just asking an honest question. I was kinda interested at first on buying sibling from the same mating from Clarence. but after I found out your partner with him and you got that kind of attitude I have change my mind. even if you got the best birds in USA I won't wanna have a transaction with you with that kind of attitude. yes I am very new and I have been only flying racing pigeon for 23 years.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Great pigeon Mel & Co !!.....I have the Janssen Book....They would talk/argue for 3 or 4 months,before they would come to one answer for ONE pair of birds....It was who to mate to who for one pair of birds !!! Would love to hear the argument for this mating...
> Does Mel & Clarence go through this kind of banter between the partners,for puting the birds together ??............Alamo


we discuss every mating but we never argue


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Bluecheckard said:


> dude why get so offended? I am just asking an honest question. I was kinda interested at first on buying sibling from the same mating from Clarence. but after I found out your partner with him and you got that kind of attitude I have change my mind. even if you got the best birds in USA I won't wanna have a transaction with you with that kind of attitude. yes I am very new and I have been only flying racing pigeon for 23 years.


attidtude because its offensive,,, I highly doubt it,, we get many tire kickers weekly


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think there's anything wrong with asking for a little clarification.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Tire kickers? Those are what I call smart customers. In today's economy, money is tight and who would be so blind to spend $1,000+ dollars on a bird without testing the waters first?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Tire kickers? Those are what I call smart customers. In today's economy, money is tight and who would be so blind to spend $1,000+ dollars on a bird without testing the waters first?


I agree 100%. I guess I'm a tire kicker also.

It's usually the guys who didn't have much of a roll in the breeding process of a partnership that avoid these questions but that's just my opinion. Not an attck...just my opinion...


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Why avoid simple questions? This isn't Major League Baseball and you're not Mark McGuire.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> Why avoid simple questions? This isn't Major League Baseball and you're not Mark McGuire.


no one is avoiding simple questions but how "WE" pair up birds is no ones business or concern! Yes everyone knows I have a partner most people do in this sport,,, does it matter to Clarence and I who breeds more winners than the other? not at all ! all I can tell u is "COUSIN" is a product of ours,, the rest you guys can build what ever stories and loose sleep over it,,, I'm a good honest sweet guy but I will not look down on silly questions like which of us is the master breeder or who pairs and feeds the birds!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> no one is avoiding simple questions but how "WE" pair up birds is no ones business or concern! Yes everyone knows I have a partner most people do in this sport,,, does it matter to Clarence and I who breeds more winners than the other? not at all ! all I can tell u is "COUSIN" is a product of ours,, the rest you guys can build what ever stories and loose sleep over it,,, I'm a good honest sweet guy but I will not look down on silly questions like which of us is the master breeder or who pairs and feeds the birds!


People have the right to question, especially if they're going to spend thousand of dollars on your "product." You can't try to sell a product and not be honest about it. When you avoid simple questions like these, people think you have something to hide and are you are afraid they won't buy your bird if they learn the truth.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> People have the right to question, especially if they're going to spend thousand of dollars on your "product." You can't try to sell a product and not be honest about it. When you avoid simple questions like these, people think you have something to hide and are you are afraid they won't buy your bird if they learn the truth.


no one and I repeat NO ONE here has inquired to buy anything or even for thousands of dollars(I"M ALSO NOT SELLING NAYTHING HERE ONLY POINTING OUT ANOTHER WINNER WE BRED) those customers are very clear that I do sell to,,I never avoided any question,, but tell me how do u pair ur birds? maybe someone else pairs ur birds? who feeds them? where did u buy them? how much did u spend? how much money did u win? get the feeling?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> People have the right to question, especially if they're going to spend thousand of dollars on your "product." You can't try to sell a product and not be honest about it. When you avoid simple questions like these, people think you have something to hide and are you are afraid they won't buy your bird if they learn the truth.


tell me in ur mind what you think the truth here is I'm very intersted to find out,, just be careful what you say  Iwill have Clarence also tune in on this one


----------



## Ted P (May 30, 2010)

This is why alot of people with experience they could share shy away from forums.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Ted P said:


> This is why alot of people with experience they could share shy away from forums.


its one thing if u want to ask my opionion on breeding or pairing theories ,,just dont start being sinicale on who is the better breeder me or my partner ,, we have both bred our share of winners and more,,, since I can not fly he does teh flying fo rus and we are a partnership in joint venture breeding and selling birds and entering one loft races across the country,, anyone who ever bought birds from us knows this info,, those who dont I guess just dont read fully our site or teh pedigrees that are shown on auctions

MELSLOFT
THE PARTNERSHIP OF
Tsarouhtsis- Pascua


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I will call RPD and tell them thats the wrong information. Wouldnt you?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

JRNY said:


> I will call RPD and tell them thats the wrong information. Wouldnt you?


I havent gotten my issue yet so I cant say for sure whats inside,,, I did speak to my partner who is on vacation and he said that he would write to them to clarify,,, but even if they said he bred "COUSIN" which is true theer is nothing to clarify,, my partner bred thsi one but its under MELSLOFT which needs to be clarified


----------



## Ted P (May 30, 2010)

I agree Mel. I was not clear with my statement. I've seen many times where people do just like they did you. There are a lot of people that don't mess with forums, just for that reason. Why tolerate it. I'm here to learn a little. Sometimes it just makes me cringe to read some of stuff on here. You wouldn't talk to people face to face like I've read on a forum.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Ted P said:


> I agree Mel. I was not clear with my statement. I've seen many times where people do just like they did you. There are a lot of people that don't mess with forums, just for that reason. Why tolerate it. I'm here to learn a little. Sometimes it just makes me cringe to read some of stuff on here. You wouldn't talk to people face to face like I've read on a forum.


Ted thankyou,, I'm not here to sell or anything just wanted to show off "OUR" yes "OUR" winner for the PSF race,,, it can get pretty ugly and nasty as you said but I am not one to run away or be bullied or be made accusations towards me , my partner or MELSLOFT,, there is no secret no deception no tricks or anything here just two guys who connecetd from East coast and West Coast partnered up and are showing some very nice results in the sport,, through careful breeding, and new bloodlines we imported we are making a mark and at the same time have helped many fanciers win in their own club/combine or their one loft choices,,,


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> attidtude because its offensive,,, I highly doubt it,, we get many tire kickers weekly


what's so offensive about asking question regarding who is the real person who breed the bird? It might not matter for you and Clarence who breed the bird, but for people like me who want's to make a smart investment. we want to know who breed the bird. not all partners will have the same kind of produce product even if you will have the same family of birds, I already have seen a lot of partnership where one guy will produce a exceptional birds and the other guy will produce average birds. the average guy will mass produce and start selling birds under partnership name, then the other guy who is the better breeder will produce the birds for there own use. like one loft race entry or club race team. have ever heard about satellite breeding? if not let me know and I will explain it to you!!!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Bluecheckard said:


> what's so offensive about asking question regarding who is the real person who breed the bird? It might not matter for you and Clarence who breed the bird, but for people like me who want's to make a smart investment. we want to know who breed the bird. not all partners will have the same kind of produce product even if you will have the same family of birds, I already have seen a lot of partnership where one guy will produce a exceptional birds and the other guy will produce average birds. the average guy will mass produce and start selling birds under partnership name, then the other guy who is the better breeder will produce the birds for there own use. like one loft race entry or club race team. have ever heard about satellite breeding? if not let me know and I will explain it to you!!!


well I had answered this question on who bred "COUSIN" and I'll answer it again,,, MELSLOFT bred him in partnership,, my partner bred him in WA,, we both share bloodlines what ever I have he has,, we race, fly, and sell under one name MELSLOFT


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> well I had answered this question on who bred "COUSIN" and I'll answer it again,,, MELSLOFT bred him in partnership,, my partner bred him in WA,, we both share bloodlines what ever I have he has,, we race, fly, and sell under one name MELSLOFT


Thank you that's all I want to know from the start.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Bluecheckard said:


> Thank you that's all I want to know from the start.


not a problem ,, somewhere then we must have gotten crossed on questions? if u ever really need advice on pairings just call me,,,


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> tell me in ur mind what you think the truth here is I'm very intersted to find out,, just be careful what you say  Iwill have Clarence also tune in on this one


The truth in my mind is that when you show off your champion bird, and on the auction sites you post up birds for sale with high price tags, there are going to be some people who are interested. Those people may want to know a little more so they'll ask a few questions. Let me ask you, do you walk into a car dealership and proceed to buy a new car on a first-sight basis? Meaning you take one good look around the car and buy it? Or do you talk a salesman and ask him certain questions regarding the car? If I was interested in your bird, I would ask you enough questions until I felt it is worth it to plunk down a grand or two. 

It doesn't bode too well when someone asks you a simple question and you retort with an attitude. That doesn't speak too well for integrity and honesty.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> The truth in my mind is that when you show off your champion bird, and on the auction sites you post up birds for sale with high price tags, there are going to be some people who are interested. Those people may want to know a little more so they'll ask a few questions. Let me ask you, do you walk into a car dealership and proceed to buy a new car on a first-sight basis? Meaning you take one good look around the car and buy it? Or do you talk a salesman and ask him certain questions regarding the car? If I was interested in your bird, I would ask you enough questions until I felt it is worth it to plunk down a grand or two.
> 
> It doesn't bode too well when someone asks you a simple question and you retort with an attitude. That doesn't speak too well for integrity and honesty.


that all makes sense and is welcomed BUT this thread was not on selling a anything,,, and when someone does inquire I go out of my way to help, answer any questions ,, BUT thats just not the case here,, we're not selling COUSIN or anything off him....not sure where ur coming up with #'s like a grand or two erther??? UNLESS ur referring to birds for sale off PROVEN pairs which have bred winners winning over $21K !!!! yes birds off pairs like that are not CHEAP my friend,,,, when one spends in excess of tens of thousands acquiring unique birds and they in turn win tens of thousands,,, we're not selling $50 birds,,,, not sure whcih dealer ship u shop,, Hyndai, Kia or BMW or PORSCHE???? the old saying is always true ,, u get what you pay for.......


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> that all makes sense and is welcomed BUT this thread was not on selling a anything,,, and when someone does inquire I go out of my way to help, answer any questions ,, BUT thats just not the case here,, we're not selling COUSIN or anything off him....not sure where ur coming up with #'s like a grand or two erther??? UNLESS ur referring to birds for sale off PROVEN pairs which have bred winners winning over $21K !!!! yes birds off pairs like that are not CHEAP my friend,,,, when one spends in excess of tens of thousands acquiring unique birds and they in turn win tens of thousands,,, we're not selling $50 birds,,,, not sure whcih dealer ship u shop,, Hyndai, Kia or BMW or PORSCHE???? the old saying is always true ,, u get what you pay for.......


Fair enough, but if questioned, you could handle it with a better attitude. I can say for sure that I once thought about putting some good money down for one of your birds, but decided against it.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> Fair enough, but if questioned, you could handle it with a better attitude. I can say for sure that I once thought about putting some good money down for one of your birds, but decided against it.


I can respect ur decision its a FREE country,,, ur still forgetting I was not just questioned on why bred the bird ,,, but thats I'm tired of the thread,,, so moving on


----------

